# 18 Wheels Of Steel American Long Haul



## bigbuckhunter

On 18 wheels of steel american long haul, when it says "your tired, stop and take a rest" how do you rest?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Hi,

I haven't played this game, but from what I can find, you need to go to a hotel and park in a particular spot in the parking lot.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080313161058AA1I2ih

Hope that answers it...


----------



## Freightshaker91

bigbuckhunter said:


> On 18 wheels of steel american long haul, when it says "your tired, stop and take a rest" how do you rest?


First you need to press F4. When the map comes up, click on *advance time* at the bottom of the screen. A box will appear that will tell how many hours of sleep is selected (8 hrs is default). Then click *advance hours*. The time at the top of the screen will change, and after that click *back* at the bottom of the screen, then click close to return to the game. Advance time also appears when you stop at parking lots or services. 

You can stop at a hotel and sleep for a fee, but when you sleep in your truck, there is no need to stop. You can pull over to the shoulder of the road or just press F4 while you are driving.


----------



## beefers1

18 Wheels of Steel: ALH discussion here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/18-wheels-of-steel-american-long-haul-201242.html


----------

